# Prayers Please?



## Miniv (Aug 30, 2007)

Larry and I just recently found out that a very dear lady needs prayers........

Dorothy Broadhead -- She and her husband, Mel, are Arenosa breeders out of Wyoming under the name of "AClassic Touch of Wyoming".

Dorothy had a major heart attack and is currently in a coma. They are an older couple and I can't imagine what Mel must be going through right now as he has his own health issues as well. They have been managing their farm pretty much on their own for a long time now.

I wish I could explain to people who don't know them what wonderful giving people they are.........but please if you have a moment, send a quick prayer or a positive thought Dorothy's direction.

MA


----------



## crponies (Aug 30, 2007)

I did get an e-mail from the Arenosa Yahoo group about this. Thanks for the reminder. It sounds like a really tough situation. :no:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 30, 2007)

oh my gosh im so sorry to hear this! She is such a wonderful woman. Sending prayers!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 30, 2007)

oh my how sad...i will be praying for them..


----------



## picasso (Aug 30, 2007)

Prayers going up for them




:


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 31, 2007)

We have been keeping Dorothy in our prayers as well. Hope all turns out for the best.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## Miniv (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm afraid that Dorothy passed away yesterday...........

There's a thread going on The Back Porch from Jenny S. with the details of it. Larry and I are in shock.

MA


----------



## deeva (Aug 31, 2007)

How sad. I did not know her but wish I could have. Sending sincere sympathies to her family and loved ones.


----------

